# Neuter!



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

Czar got his neuter done today! Poor guy, I feel so bad for him.  Ah, well. Better than having an accidental litter with someone else's female, right? Plus, all the hormones... not something I'd like to deal with. 










And... this is how he slept... to try and protect his sore spot, poor guy!









Spay & neuter your own pets! ;D


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You will be surpised how fast he will bounce back. My two were done on Monday and are running around fine today. I have to monitor them to slow them down some, especially Sherman. Hope he feels better fast.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww he's so sweet!!! My girl just got spayed at almost 6 years old and is back to her old self after 2 days!


----------

